# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Setembro 2016



## Gilmet (1 Set 2016 às 03:06)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## jonas (1 Set 2016 às 07:54)

Hoje vai ser um dia daqueles que mal dá para andar na rua!
E aproveitar o fresquinho (se é que assim se pode chamar) da manhã!


----------



## AJCS (1 Set 2016 às 11:34)

Parece que sim, já vai com 25,5ºC


----------



## AJCS (1 Set 2016 às 16:00)

Até agora a máxima registrada foi de 32,3ºC
Deve manter-se até ao entardecer, vou reportar mais tarde a evolução.
Vento fraco de SW
QNH 1016 mbar


----------



## jonas (2 Set 2016 às 11:44)

Hoje esta mais calor do que ontem!
Ceu pouco nublado, apenas com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## manchester (2 Set 2016 às 12:17)

Nevoeiro cerrado na praia Matosinhos


----------



## John_Pinho (2 Set 2016 às 15:28)

Boa tarde. Tenho uma questão para colocar mas como é a primeira vez que escrevo no fórum, estou um pouco perdido.
Questão sobre uma zona em concreto (Anadia, Mealhada), no que toca a resultados de um modelo. É por este tópico?


----------



## AJCS (2 Set 2016 às 18:14)

John_Pinho disse:


> Boa tarde. Tenho uma questão para colocar mas como é a primeira vez que escrevo no fórum, estou um pouco perdido.
> Questão sobre uma zona em concreto (Anadia, Mealhada), no que toca a resultados de um modelo. É por este tópico?



E porque não?

Mas podes por no tópico "previsões", curto, médio ou longo prazo.


----------



## AJCS (2 Set 2016 às 18:17)

Mais um dia quente e seco por cá.

Tmax. 33ºC
HR 33%
QNH 1016 mbar

Mandem alguma da chuva dos Açores


----------



## AJCS (3 Set 2016 às 07:57)

O dia acordou com alguns cirrus no céu.

Tmin. 18,5ºc
HR 66ºC 
QNH 1016 mbar


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Set 2016 às 22:43)

Boa noite,

Mudança repentina do estado do tempo por aqui, instalou-se um cerrado nevoeiro e o vento começou a soprar com mais intensidade.

Está fresco, sigo com *15,4ºC* e* 94%* de humidade. Vento de Oeste / SW.

O dia foi bastante agradável com máxima de *25,4ºC*


----------



## rokleon (4 Set 2016 às 11:20)

(S. M. da Feira)
O tempo vai aquecendo... Domingo agradável.
Máxima para hoje 
 - IPMA: *30º C*
 - Wunderground, em Arrifana: *28º C*

Esta terça vai ser de malucos! Previsão de máxima de 41º C e mínima de 22º C, no IPMA.
http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/soci...-proxima-terca-feira/57c983a90cf2d382b7e96963


----------



## AJCS (4 Set 2016 às 20:01)

Será que este calor nos vai largar na 4ª feira?

Temp. max. 33,9ºC
HR min. 20%
QNH 1018 mbar


----------



## jonas (4 Set 2016 às 22:04)

Por aqui dia de sol e muito calor,com algumas nuvens altas.
Também notasse um leve cheiro a mato queimado.
Imagino como vai ser na terça, calor, calor até enjoar!


----------



## ct2jzr (4 Set 2016 às 23:42)

Terça ao final do dia será de atividade eléctrica?  

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (5 Set 2016 às 12:32)

Era bom e se fosse com alguma chuva à mistura ainda melhor.
Mas provavelmente será mais no interior.

73


----------



## miguel (5 Set 2016 às 13:51)

ct2jzr disse:


> Terça ao final do dia será de atividade eléctrica?
> 
> Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk



 Até chuva será difícil, actividade eléctrica quase impossível diria mesmo impossível...


----------



## John_Pinho (5 Set 2016 às 14:04)

Pelo seguimento que tenho feito apenas para o distrito de Aveiro, é generalizada a ideia da alteração deste tempo! Diminuição muito acentuada das temperaturas e um aumento (em algumas regiões do distrito) da humidade relativa muito acentuado. O campo do vento também se apresenta com previsões de Sul, Sudoeste. Não é por acaso que existe um agravamento do risco de incêndio para Aveiro segundo o ipma, e não só!!!


----------



## jonas (5 Set 2016 às 14:29)

Bem por aqui tenho 34 graus!
Imagino Amanha!


----------



## John_Pinho (5 Set 2016 às 14:45)

jonas disse:


> Bem por aqui tenho 34 graus!
> Imagino Amanha!


Com as atualizações do modelo das 6 da manhã, passei de um máximo para a cidade de Aveiro de 41º para 38. Not bad!!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Set 2016 às 18:56)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui a mínima foi de *19,5ºC *e máxima *30ºC*

Neste momento ainda *29,5ºC* com *38%* de humidade e vento fraco de NNW

Céu limpo.


----------



## Snifa (5 Set 2016 às 19:30)

Boa tarde,

mínima de *18.6ºc* e máxima de *29.6ºc* por aqui.

Neste momento 26.1ºc, vento NW 13 Km/h e 46 % de HR.


----------



## jonas (5 Set 2016 às 19:50)

Boas, ceu limpo com  algum vento de noroeste.
Dia bem quente!


----------



## AJCS (5 Set 2016 às 22:09)

A esta hora ainda registro 25ºC e HR 45%.

Vai ser uma noite quente.


----------



## Vince (5 Set 2016 às 22:35)

Por aqui ainda 26º na rua a esta hora, a ver se é o canto do cisne deste Verão


----------



## ct2jzr (5 Set 2016 às 22:38)

Vento de leste trás sempre calor ou apenas no verão? 

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Vince (5 Set 2016 às 22:46)

ct2jzr disse:


> Vento de leste trás sempre calor ou apenas no verão?



No Inverno, norma geral, está associado a frio seco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Set 2016 às 23:42)

Boas,

Por aqui ainda registo *27ºC* e vento fraco de Nordeste. 

Mínima tropical a caminho...


----------



## ct2jzr (5 Set 2016 às 23:45)

Vince disse:


> No Inverno, norma geral, está associado a frio seco.


Tinha essa noção...  Obrigado pelo esclarecimento. 

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (6 Set 2016 às 07:05)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *22.0 ºc* .

Neste momento 22.4 ºc com vento fraco de NE e 56 % de HR.


----------



## jonas (6 Set 2016 às 07:56)

Bom dia,
Céu limpo e vento quase nulo de Este. Típico dia de


----------



## Veterano (6 Set 2016 às 08:16)

Por Matosinhos manhã relativamente fresca, apenas 16,8º, brisa marítima fraca.


----------



## AJCS (6 Set 2016 às 09:39)

Bom dia,

A temperatura mínima ficou em 20,1ºC e HR 50%

Vamos ver o desenvolvimento ao longo do dia.


----------



## AJCS (6 Set 2016 às 09:43)

Há uma clara tendência para a pressão atmosférica descer.

Em menos de duas horas desceu 2 mbar


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Set 2016 às 10:27)

Bom dia,

Mínima tropical de *22,3ºC* pelas 4h da manhã.

Agora bastante calor, céu limpo sigo com *29,9ºC* e *40%* de humidade. 

Vento seco e fraco de Leste.


----------



## Snifa (6 Set 2016 às 10:40)

Boas,

bastante quente a esta hora já com 29.3 ºc, vento fraco de NE. 

Suspeito que a mínima tropical irá ser batida ( e vamos ver se se mantém tropical)  pois mais logo  ao fim da tarde deverá entrar ar marítimo com mais força,  trazendo a respetiva frescura e nebulosidade baixa. 

Na madrugada e manhã de amanhã pode mesmo chover fraco


----------



## Névoa (6 Set 2016 às 10:53)

O isep já assinala 30,2C neste momento. A mínima de S. Gens não foi tropical, há dois registos horários ligeiramente abaixo dos 20C na madrugada e manhã de hoje.


----------



## vegastar (6 Set 2016 às 12:41)

Pela Trofa já vai em 36,3C, e continua o vento fraco de Nordeste.


----------



## guimeixen (6 Set 2016 às 13:03)

Boa tarde,

Que forno, estão 37.1ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Set 2016 às 13:35)

Boas,

Temperatura vai subindo, sigo com *32,2ºC* e *37%* HR. Humidex a *36,5ºC *

Houve rotação do vento para *SW / SSW*


----------



## guimeixen (6 Set 2016 às 13:44)

38.4°C agora.


----------



## vegastar (6 Set 2016 às 13:45)

Por aqui rodou o vento pelas 12:50. Máxima de 36,8C. Segue agora com 34,6C, mas com sensação de calor muito elevada devido à HR de 43%.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Set 2016 às 14:16)

Muito calor, registo *34,1ºC 
*
Vento de WSW. Sol muito quente.


----------



## Snifa (6 Set 2016 às 14:17)

Grande bafo pelo Porto, o ISEP segue com *35.2 ºc* neste momento 

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## AJCS (6 Set 2016 às 14:18)

Por estão 36,2ºC e HR 21%, mas ainda deve subir mais um pouco.


----------



## Snifa (6 Set 2016 às 14:20)

Apesar do vento de WSW/SW ( fraco ou nulo ) sigo com *34.7 ºc* que é a máxima do dia até ao momento.


----------



## Névoa (6 Set 2016 às 14:49)

Nã percebo o que se passa: o isep marca 32,9C, mas mostrava algo perto dos 34C há momentos atrás, se não estou errada... mas enquanto isso a Protecção Civil marca 30,1C e S. Gens às 12:00 UTC marcava apenas 29,2C! Registos muito discrepantes!


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2016 às 15:05)

Snifa disse:


> *Apesar do vento de WSW/SW* ( fraco ou nulo ) sigo com *34.7 ºc* que é a máxima do dia até ao momento.



Ontem, esse pormenor fez-me uma confusão cá na zona, e cheguei a comentar, a temperatura não descia, inclusive continuava a subir.
Se formos a ver, este ano 2016 já vai com algumas peripécias atmosféricas/ climatológicas.

Desculpem off-topic, ás vezes estico-me.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Set 2016 às 16:42)

Boa tarde,

Neste momento algumas nuvens a entrar vindas de Noroeste. Para o interior é visível  bastante fumo dos incêndios.

Atuais *28,5ºC* e vento de *SW 12km/h*


----------



## Scan_Ferr (6 Set 2016 às 17:05)

Por estes lados nada de especial


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Set 2016 às 17:26)

Boas,

Muito calor por aqui. EMA a registar* 39,6ºC* às 14 UTC. 

Verão tórrido por estes lados. Recorde de 2010 a ser ultrapassado duas vezes num mês. Brutal mesmo.


----------



## Snifa (6 Set 2016 às 17:26)

Boas, 

mais fresco agora com 28.8 ºc actuais, Vento WSW 16 km/h, céu com alguma nebulosidade e fumo negro de incêndios para Leste...


----------



## Snifa (6 Set 2016 às 17:40)

Névoa disse:


> Nã percebo o que se passa: o isep marca 32,9C, mas mostrava algo perto dos 34C há momentos atrás, se não estou errada... mas enquanto isso a Protecção Civil marca 30,1C e S. Gens às 12:00 UTC marcava apenas 29,2C! Registos muito discrepantes!



Curiosamente a estação do SMPC tem sempre valores máximos mais altos que a minha e a estação do ISEP, mas hoje tal não sucedeu.

Não sei se mudaram a estação de local ou calibraram a temperatura ( tal como a minha as estações Davis dão para calibrar a temperatura sem ter que fisicamente recolocar os sensores noutro local e assim corrigir erros de medição causados por diversos factores )

O que é certo que é a estação do SMPC - Porto ( quartel do Bombeiros ) apresenta neste momento valores actuais praticamente iguais aos meus.. 

Às tantas mudaram-na mesmo de local, e se a colocaram na torre, então fica vários metros acima do solo e super exposta a todos os quadrantes, claro que isso vai logo reflectir-se nas medições...

https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOPO9#history


----------



## RamalhoMR (6 Set 2016 às 18:40)

Hello
Ora por Braga mais um dia tórrido, semelhante ao que aconteceu em Agosto. Tocamos nos *39C*
Por agora alguma nebulosidade alta, vai soprando algum vento ( nada de mais ) e continua quente.

Reguengos de Monsaraz e Amareleja foram as localidades mais quentes pelo que vi no histórico de estações on-line IPMA  *43,4C* e *43,3C *respectivamente.
De facto e calor excessivo...

Venha de la entao a morrinha e o tempo mais fresco que a malta já precisa.

Abraço.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Set 2016 às 19:51)

Boas,

Olhando para o satélite já é visível  a faixa de nebulosidade baixa a aproximar-se do litoral norte.





O dia foi quente, a máxima foi de *34,2ºC*

Agora a temperatura vai descendo rapidamente, registo *22,3ºC* que é a mínima do dia.   Vento fraco de *WSW*


----------



## ct2jzr (6 Set 2016 às 20:02)

Amanhã será um bom dia de nevoeiro de manhã?  Preciso de fazer umas fotos com nevoeiro 

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (6 Set 2016 às 20:02)

23.2 ºc actuais e já se sente um cheiro a maresia com vento SW 12 km/h, a mínima deve ser batida nas próximas horas, vamos ver se se mantém tropical.


----------



## ct2jzr (6 Set 2016 às 20:03)

Em Trás os Montes ainda tiveram alguma actividade eléctrica 

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (6 Set 2016 às 20:06)

ct2jzr disse:


> Em Trás os Montes ainda tiveram alguma actividade eléctrica



Da aldeia de Azinhoso, 4 Km a norte de Mogadouro, chegaram-me relatos de um aguaceiro com bastante vento a acompanhar, ainda se ouviram uns trovões.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Set 2016 às 21:47)

Boa frescura neste momento, atuais *18,6ºC*, hora de abrir as janelas para refrescar a casa. 

Vento fraco de Oeste / WSW.

Alguma neblina no ar, nota-se mais densa junto a faixa costeira.


----------



## Névoa (6 Set 2016 às 22:38)

Snifa disse:


> Curiosamente a estação do SMPC tem sempre valores máximos mais altos que a minha e a estação do ISEP, mas hoje tal não sucedeu.
> 
> Não sei se mudaram a estação de local ou calibraram a temperatura ( tal como a minha as estações Davis dão para calibrar a temperatura sem ter que fisicamente recolocar os sensores noutro local e assim corrigir erros de medição causados por diversos factores )
> 
> ...



A dos bombeiros esteve off durante a vaga do mês passado, às tantas fizeram mesmo ajustes antes de voltar a ficar online. O site da estação do isep ficou, de uns dias para trás, com um formato estranho para o tablet, e com uns valores estranhos no separador dia (mas às tantas são os valores que estão a aparecer no lugar errado). Houve imensa variação no isep durante a tarde, subidas e descidas muitos bruscas e acentuadas, não sei o que passa lá


----------



## jcboliveira (6 Set 2016 às 23:28)

Névoa disse:


> O site da estação do isep ficou, de uns dias para trás, com um formato estranho para o tablet, e com uns valores estranhos no separador dia (mas às tantas são os valores que estão a aparecer no lugar errado). Houve imensa variação no isep durante a tarde, subidas e descidas muitos bruscas e acentuadas, não sei o que passa lá



Não sei o que se passou por cá, só agora olhei para o gráfico e está realmente estranho, existiram algumas atividades de manutenção que meteu água (existem valores estranhos na humidade) e podem ter influenciado mas é estranho.

Quanto ao tablet, tenho estado a alterar o software da estação. Que tablet utiliza? é uma app ou é o site? Se utiliza uma app, qual é o sistema operativo? andei a fazer uma app para TV e posso ter dado cabo de alguma coisa.


----------



## Paelagius (6 Set 2016 às 23:42)

Boa noite,

De repente, levantou-se nevoeiro cerrado.

Enviado do meu VF-895N através de Tapatalk


----------



## Névoa (6 Set 2016 às 23:57)

jcboliveira disse:


> Não sei o que se passou por cá, só agora olhei para o gráfico e está realmente estranho, existiram algumas atividades de manutenção que meteu água (existem valores estranhos na humidade) e podem ter influenciado mas é estranho.
> 
> Quanto ao tablet, tenho estado a alterar o software da estação. Que tablet utiliza? é uma app ou é o site? Se utiliza uma app, qual é o sistema operativo? andei a fazer uma app para TV e posso ter dado cabo de alguma coisa.



Temperatura máxima 18.9 C
Temperatura mínima -0.2 C
Temperatura aparente média 18.3 C
Temperatura aparente máxima 18.4 C
Temperatura aparente mínima -0.6 C

Esses são os dados de hoje (06/09) que aparecem no separador dia às 23:50. Eu só recentemente consegui arranjar um meio de visualizar o conteúdo dos separadores, pois o menú fica em cima dos dados, e eu tenho de virar o tablet para o menú desaparecer e assim enxergar os dados. Assim, tenho reparado em valores estranhos nos últimos dias, mas não sei dizer desde quando está assim.

Eu tenho um samsung galaxy de 7", é mais um phablet que tablet, e estou com o android kit kat salvo erro. Uso o Opera como browser, e vejo o site através do browser.


----------



## Snifa (7 Set 2016 às 08:44)

Bom dia,

mínima de *14.4ºc *.

Neste momento 15.2 ºc , nevoeiro fechado e morrinha que já molha o chao. 

Bela frescura


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Set 2016 às 10:05)

Bom dia,

Ontem registei a maior amplitude térmica desde que tenho a estação, *17,2ºC* ( *17ºC* / *34,2ºC*)

Hoje o dia começou fresco com nevoeiro, mínima de *14,5ºC*

Agora sigo com *16,4ºC* e vento fraco de *ENE*.


----------



## jcboliveira (7 Set 2016 às 10:07)

Névoa disse:


> Temperatura máxima 18.9 C
> Temperatura mínima -0.2 C
> Temperatura aparente média 18.3 C
> Temperatura aparente máxima 18.4 C
> ...



Já descobri o problema dos dados estranhos, foi um zig em vez de um Zag.  Já alterei o site e com um refrescamento fica bem.

Quanto ao funcionamento no tablet, o software que utilizei para produzir o site não suporta Opera mobile. A melhor solução é utilizar a app para Android. As apps no inicio tinham pouca informação mas neste momento já estão quase como o site (falta o almanaque e gráficos para dias diferentes..


----------



## John_Pinho (7 Set 2016 às 12:44)

Névoa a desaparecer durante a manhã na cidade de Aveiro. Já se observam ventos de NW fracos mas que poderão aumentar a humidade o suficiente para que, pelo menos tal como nos resultados do WRF, se observe um pequeno valor de precipitação ("run 06"). Com a "run 12" observa-se a diminuição desse pequeno valor de (eventual) precipitação para 0.02 mm/h. Conclusão: desapareceu para hoje, sendo que apenas se deverão observar, na cidade de Aveiro, valores de humidade extremamente elevados. Esperam-se ventos maioritariamente N e NW durante o resto do dia. Mais no interior, Vale de Cambra, já se observam valores de humidade mais baixa que, com o incendio ativo na localidade de Calvela, deverão aí ser muito mais baixos.


----------



## jonas (7 Set 2016 às 19:56)

Céu pouco nublado durante todo e agora céu quase todo encoberto.
Vento de noroeste.


----------



## Névoa (7 Set 2016 às 21:09)

jcboliveira disse:


> Já descobri o problema dos dados estranhos, foi um zig em vez de um Zag.  Já alterei o site e com um refrescamento fica bem.
> 
> Quanto ao funcionamento no tablet, o software que utilizei para produzir o site não suporta Opera mobile. A melhor solução é utilizar a app para Android. As apps no inicio tinham pouca informação mas neste momento já estão quase como o site (falta o almanaque e gráficos para dias diferentes..


Com o Chrome está a funcionar correctamente, pelo menos do que vi, e lá consigo até fechar o menú.
Descarreguei a app mas não consigo abri-la,  não há icon e mesmo no play store não aparece o botão abrir, só o desinstalar.


----------



## John_Pinho (8 Set 2016 às 10:23)

Ontem observei "_in situ"_ a ajuda no combate a incêndios que a brisa marítima poderá oferecer. Foi fantástica a subida da humidade relativa e a diminuição acentuada da temperatura em Calvela, Vale de Cambra. 
Felizmente, o que se poderia transformar num incêndio mais ou menos trabalhoso, acabou por se transformar em algo que mereceu o seguimento das autoridades, naturalmente, mas um desagravamento progressivo durante o final do dia/início da noite. Tudo graças à brisa. All hail the breeze!!!

Para hoje, e para o mesmo local, prevê-se uma tentativa da brisa em estabelecer-se, no entanto o vento deverá rodar gradualmente a norte aumentando de intensidade. Julgo então que a brisa deverá ser "cortada" pela entrada de vento Norte, forte!


----------



## jonas (8 Set 2016 às 11:37)

Céu com períodos de muito nublado e fresquinho
De notar também desde a um quarto de hora intensificação do vento de N/NO


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Set 2016 às 15:36)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui a mínima foi de *15,4ºC*

Tarde de céu limpo mas ventosa, nortada moderada com rajadas. Mar bastante picado.

Sigo com *20ºC* e *64% *de humidade. Vento de *NW *a* 22km/h*


----------



## Snifa (9 Set 2016 às 08:36)

Bom dia, 

tempo fresco por aqui, mínima de *12.6 ºc*.

Neste momento 13.3 ºc.

Céu limpo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Set 2016 às 08:57)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *12,6ºC* ao nascer do sol. 

Por agora muito sol, sigo com *14,2ºC* e vento fraco de Nordeste.


----------



## jonas (9 Set 2016 às 09:38)

Bom dia, 
Manhã bem fresquinha, com céu limpo e vento a intensificarse de noroeste.


----------



## jonas (10 Set 2016 às 22:16)

Boa noite,
Dia de céu pouco nublado maioritariamente por nuvens altas,com algum calor e vento bem intenso de oeste durante a tarde.
PS:Este tópico anda muito parado...secalhar já andamos a carregar energias para terça e quarta feira!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (11 Set 2016 às 02:58)

jonas disse:


> Boa noite,
> Dia de céu pouco nublado maioritariamente por nuvens altas,com algum calor e vento bem intenso de oeste durante a tarde.
> PS:Este tópico anda muito parado...secalhar já andamos a carregar energias para terça e quarta feira!



Sem dúvida Caro jonas, o pessoal do litoral noroeste já anda a pensar na abençoada chuva, resultado da frente que vai atravessar o continente entre 2a Feira e 3a Feira. A temp. Máxima vai ficar abaixo da média. Um preview do outono? Não me parece, o verão ainda não disse a sua última palavra !!!


----------



## CptRena (11 Set 2016 às 10:17)

A noite foi de nevoeiro, como tem sido já por alguns dias. Assim como a manhã. Hoje está teimoso para deixar o sol brilhar.


----------



## jonas (11 Set 2016 às 10:21)

Boas,
Acabou agora de abrir o sol, deixando o nevoeiro ir embora.
Esta mais quente do que ontem, já com 23.5 graus (de acordo com termómetro do carro).
Vento de Norte fraco a moderado.


----------



## AJCS (11 Set 2016 às 17:41)

Céu praticamente limpo, alguns cirrus durante a manhã.

Temp. max. 27,7ºc
Temp. min. 19,7ºc

HR max. 80%
HR min. 47%

QNH 1012 mbar

Vamos ver amanhã!


----------



## jonas (11 Set 2016 às 20:37)

Boa noite,
Dia de céu pouco nublado e calor, com vento moderado de norte, rodando para noroeste para a tarde.
Ja estou com ansioso pelas primeiras chuvas...


----------



## qwerl (11 Set 2016 às 21:13)

Boa noite,

Por aqui o dia foi todo ele de nevoeiro e nuvens baixas, por vezes com algum orvalho/morrinha à mistura, e com vento predominante de NO fraco a moderado.
Apesar do nevoeiro esteve um dia agradável em termos de temperatura, com uma mínima de *16,2ºC *e uma máxima de *21,3ºC *
Neste momento estão *16,5ºC *e alguma neblina.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Set 2016 às 21:50)

Boa noite,

Hoje com mínima de *16,0ºC* e máxima de *19,5ºC*

Deixo aqui uma foto que tirei ao início da tarde, houve nevoeiro sempre por perto da Ponte da Arrábida:




Neste momento *17,2ºC* com *93%* de HR e vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## jonas (12 Set 2016 às 08:11)

Bom dia,
Céu totalmente limpo, e já se nota que vai passar dos 30!
Vento fraco de noroeste.


----------



## AJCS (12 Set 2016 às 08:53)

Bom dia,

O dia começou com nevoeiro mas já limpou.

Temp.atual 19,4ºC e HR 81%

Há uma clara descida da pressão atmosférica em relação a ontem à mesma hora, neste momento 1011 mbar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Set 2016 às 09:03)

Bom dia,

Início de dia com tempo cinzento, bastante nevoeiro a mínima foi de *14,8ºC*

Agora com *15,3ºC* e vento fraco de Leste.
Imagem satélite das 8:25h, frente em aproximação...


----------



## John_Pinho (12 Set 2016 às 10:13)

Aveiro permanece com muito nevoeiro. Hr 88% com vento praticamente de oeste a 8 km/h. A avaliar pelas imagens de satélite, e pela aproximação da frente, duvido que hoje se vá ver o sol, cá! Temp. min, de 16.7 e máx. de 20.7. Para o dia de hoje, e para a cidade de Aveiro espera-se que a temperatura desça para um mínimo de 17º, com vento a aumentar de intensidade proveniente de Sudoeste, durante a passagem da frente. Precipitação aponta para valores máximos de 3/4 mm/h durante a madrugada. 

Avizinha-se uma noite interessante!


----------



## jonas (12 Set 2016 às 11:19)

Boas,
Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, já com 24 graus.(segundo o termometro do carro)
O vento quente de E/SE


----------



## cookie (12 Set 2016 às 11:44)

olá a todos após uma ausência algo prolongada.
hoje em VC o dia amanheceu cinzento e morrinhento mas agora já limpou e estão: 20ºc, PA 1017 e HR a 98%. o vento para já é fraco.


----------



## qwerl (12 Set 2016 às 13:54)

Boas

Por aqui para já temos algumas nuvens altas em aproximação e muito sol
Está muito agradável, estão 23,9ºC na Praia da Aguda e o vento é fraco. Nem parece que logo à noite vem temporal


----------



## Astroamador (12 Set 2016 às 14:27)

Aqui em Lousada mt sol e calor à mistura. Ja algum vento e nuvens a quererem aparecer no horizonte. Realmente nem parece que vem temporal de madrugada.


----------



## manchester (12 Set 2016 às 14:31)

Por Matosinhos prevalece o nevoeiro mesmo junto às praias, andando 500/600 metros mais para o interior o Sol aparece. A temperatura está agradável


----------



## CptRena (12 Set 2016 às 15:02)

O Blitzortung ja detectou DEAs no oceano. Vamos ver se se manterá assim quando ela ca chegar.
Está morno e húmido, bom para alimentar a convecção.


----------



## qwerl (12 Set 2016 às 15:07)

Está bastante abafado neste momento, *25,3ºC*. O sol é forte  
Entretanto o IPMA atualizou os avisos para laranja(precipitação) para os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Aveiro, Vila Real e Viseu, com início às 3h e fim às 6h
Com este tempo parece impossível que lá para a noite venha tal temporal...


----------



## skinnedpt (12 Set 2016 às 16:19)

Para estreia do meu anemómetro da netatmo será um bom dia. Alguém sabe como se consegue por uma estação da netatmo online 24h/24h com acesso público?


----------



## João Pedro (12 Set 2016 às 17:22)

Boas!
Finalmente animação no horizonte! Que emoção! 
Aqui pelo Porto já muitas nuvens a querer esconder o sol. Pela hora do almoço o nevoeiro entrava pela barra do Douro até meia distância entre a Arrábida e a Ribeira. 20,9ºC neste momento.


----------



## manchester (12 Set 2016 às 17:52)

Por Matosinhos levantou-se o nevoeiro ao inicio da tarde, tivemos 1 bom periodo de sol até há pouco. 
Ceu encontra-se já encoberto


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Set 2016 às 17:54)

João Pedro disse:


> Finalmente animação no horizonte!



Quer no satélite, quer no radar, já se vê células bastante potentes.


----------



## João Pedro (12 Set 2016 às 18:32)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Quer no satélite, quer no radar, já se vê células bastante potentes.


Tudo a dormir a seguir ao jantar para levantar às 3 da matina e com as máquinas a postos hehe.


----------



## ct2jzr (12 Set 2016 às 18:38)

João Pedro disse:


> Tudo a dormir a seguir ao jantar para levantar às 3 da matina e com as máquinas a postos hehe.


Será só a essa hora? Eu prevejo que seja mais cedo 

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (12 Set 2016 às 18:40)

ct2jzr disse:


> Será só a essa hora? Eu prevejo que seja mais cedo
> 
> Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


É o que diz o nosso IPMA. Logo veremos...


----------



## ct2jzr (12 Set 2016 às 18:49)

Alguém tem visão para o mar? Já se vê grandes células? 

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (12 Set 2016 às 18:56)

ct2jzr disse:


> Alguém tem visão para o mar? Já se vê grandes células?
> 
> Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


Nevoeiro... 
http://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/praia-de-matosinhos/


----------



## ct2jzr (12 Set 2016 às 18:58)

Eu vi.   mas já devem ser visíveis as primeiras! 

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (12 Set 2016 às 19:11)

Temp. max. 27,2ºC
Temp. min. 17,0ºC

HR max. 81%
HR min. 51%

QNH 1009 mbar

Claramente mudança de tempo, finalmente...!


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Set 2016 às 19:12)

Boas,

Máxima de *23,1ºC*

Céu apresenta-se nublado com nuvens altas, para o mar nuvens mais escuras e nevoeiros.

Neste momento *20,2ºC* com vento de* SW *a* 10km/h. *


----------



## fabiosilva (12 Set 2016 às 19:14)

Oliveira de Azeméis.
Já se sente a brisa.. e céu a enevoar.


----------



## Snifa (12 Set 2016 às 19:40)

Boas, 

Neste momento céu muito nublado a escurecer a Oeste, sem dúvida um ambiente a antever chuva 

Sigo com 19.8 ºc , vento SW 14 Km/h e 88 % HR.

O radar está interessante, revela uma frente com bastante actividade:


----------



## ct2jzr (12 Set 2016 às 19:55)

É quase impossível não chover esta noite. Hehehe

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (12 Set 2016 às 20:18)

Boa noite, 
Ceu a escurecer por aqui com vento gélido de noroeste.
Hoje vou tentar pela primeira vez tirar fotos para colocar no forum, no entanto só vou conseguir fotografar clarões(se os houver) pois estou rodeado por floresta!


----------



## ct2jzr (12 Set 2016 às 20:20)

Uma imagem do último episódio de descargas elétricas em Sever do Vouga 

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct2jzr (12 Set 2016 às 20:22)

João Jerónimo disse:


> Obrigado pela resposta, só uma questão o hehehe é a gozar com a minha cara? Tou a brincar


Não.  Amigo vem chuva grossa de noite! Espero que não tenhas que te molhar.  Abraço 

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Set 2016 às 20:31)

Por questões de saúde tenho andado um pouco afastado do fórum, mas hoje não posso deixar de acomapanhar este 1º episódio de chuva, possivelmente intensa.
Espero acumulados de >30mm em praticamente todo o Norte\Centro.


----------



## ct2jzr (12 Set 2016 às 20:32)

Meteofan disse:


> Por questões de saúde tenho andado um pouco afastado do fórum, mas hoje não posso deixar de acomapanhar este 1º episódio de chuva, possivelmente intensa.
> Espero acumulados de >30mm em praticamente todo o Norte\Centro.


As melhoras! Abraço 

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2016 às 20:42)

Pela imagem de radar os primeiros aguaceiros parecem estar a chegar ao litoral de Viana do Castelo...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Set 2016 às 21:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pela imagem de radar os primeiros aguaceiros parecem estar a chegar ao litoral de Viana do Castelo...



Apenas chuva fraca de momento


----------



## jonas (12 Set 2016 às 21:17)

segundo a previsao horaria do ipma so vai comecar a chover as 2 da manha?!Espero que venha la para as 10-10 e meia!


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Set 2016 às 21:18)

Boa noite,


por aqui céu encoberto e ainda não pingou. Já tinha saudades deste tempo. 


A ver como corre a passagem desta frente, que pelos vistos será daquelas que descarrega tudo de uma vez, de pouca duração mas bem forte.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Set 2016 às 21:26)

jonas disse:


> segundo a previsao horaria do ipma so vai comecar a chover as 2 da manha?!Espero que venha la para as 10-10 e meia!


A frente ainda vai longe. Só chegará ao território por volta da meia-noite.


----------



## jonas (12 Set 2016 às 21:28)

Tiagolco disse:


> A frente ainda vai longe. Só chegará ao território por volta da meia-noite.


Pensava que chegava mais cedo...


----------



## ct2jzr (12 Set 2016 às 21:28)

Mas já traz carga eléctrica no mar? Algum visível de terra? 

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (12 Set 2016 às 21:33)

Boa noite

Por aqui corre uma brisa amena de SW. A frente tem um aspeto imponente no satélite, o Blitzortung já detetou algumas descargas.
Ainda estão *20,0ºC *por aqui, tempo húmido e abafado


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2016 às 21:51)

Os primeiros ecos amarelos a entrar a norte de Viana do Castelo...


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2016 às 23:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Os primeiros ecos amarelos a entrar a norte de Viana do Castelo...


A chuva já se estende por todo o litoral norte praticamente até ao Porto.


----------



## Paelagius (12 Set 2016 às 23:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A chuva já se estende por todo o litoral norte praticamente até ao Porto.


Boa noite,

Por aqui, ainda não chove.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2016 às 23:58)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Por aqui, ainda não chove.


Pois vai quase até à cidade...


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2016 às 23:59)

jonas disse:


> Pensava que chegava mais cedo...



Podes dar uma olhadela a modelos para saberes quando chega mais ou menos uma frente.
Os modelos podem ser muito falíveis em muitas coisas, por ex. à quantidade de precipitação que cai em determinado local, mas uma saída de véspera no que toca ao _timing_ da chegada duma frente não costumam falhar por muito.

Por exemplo o WRF, as horas são UTC, só a partir da 1h da manhã nessa zona:


----------



## Vince (13 Set 2016 às 00:04)

Radar:


----------



## Vince (13 Set 2016 às 00:10)

ct2jzr disse:


> Mas já traz carga eléctrica no mar? Algum visível de terra?



A frente tem alguma actividade eléctrica, mas pelo menos até agora não é propriamente muita.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Set 2016 às 00:22)

Cheira-me  a fiasco!


----------



## cookie (13 Set 2016 às 00:22)

Em VC de momento 21graus e HR de 98%. Noite de verão com uma brisa agradável. Já pingou.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2016 às 00:22)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> falta um pouco mais de pujança



Não necessariamente. Onde houver desenvolvimento celular a precipitação pode ser bastante pesada num curto período de tempo.

A expectativa mais alta está no centro-sul onde alguma célula mais rebelde pode despejar chuva interessante. Contudo, mais expectativas equivalem a maiores desilusões 

A malta está desejosa de chuva, isso é compreensível. Mas aquilo que não se precisa depois de um período bastante significativo de seca é chuva a potes. Quer no meio urbano quer no meio rural (especialmente onde houve incêndios).


----------



## cookie (13 Set 2016 às 00:48)

Já chove e são pingas grossas!! Certinho!!

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## skinnedpt (13 Set 2016 às 00:51)

Por aqui pressão continua a cair, mas continua uma noite calma e relativamente amena.
Sem pingas até agora no pluviômetro a estrear.


----------



## Paelagius (13 Set 2016 às 00:51)

O vento intensificou-se.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2016 às 00:54)

Já chove!  Que saudades!


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Set 2016 às 00:57)

Acho que já ouvi os tambores! 


Por aqui ainda sem chuva.


----------



## 1337 (13 Set 2016 às 00:58)

Posso estar enganado mas acho que vi um clarão..


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Set 2016 às 01:00)

Por aqui já ronca!


----------



## 1337 (13 Set 2016 às 01:01)

Agora sim, um á minha frente vem visível. ELA VEM AÍ


----------



## Paelagius (13 Set 2016 às 01:01)




----------



## james (13 Set 2016 às 01:09)

Boa noite. 

Por aqui, cai um autêntico dilúvio! 

E acompanhado de trovoada!


----------



## 1337 (13 Set 2016 às 01:09)

Apesar desta linha de instabilidade bem forte, quer-me parecer que esta frente está toda partida.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2016 às 01:10)

Bonito...


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Set 2016 às 01:10)

Trovoada a oeste bem visível, embora com clarões bem espaçados.


----------



## dj_teko (13 Set 2016 às 01:11)

Boas chegou aqui agora mesmo  é forte muito forte


----------



## qwerl (13 Set 2016 às 01:12)

Chuva forte por aqui, ha cerca de 5 minutos


----------



## Paelagius (13 Set 2016 às 01:12)

Começa a chover cada vez mais


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Set 2016 às 01:13)

Chegou agora a Chuva


----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2016 às 01:13)

Chove bem agora! Ahhhh, este som!


----------



## Paelagius (13 Set 2016 às 01:13)

Chove com intensidade


----------



## ampa62 (13 Set 2016 às 01:15)

Boa noite. 18 mm acumulados até agora.


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Set 2016 às 01:17)

Parece estar a aproximar-se. Clarão mais brilhante.

O chão continua seco.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2016 às 01:18)

O que chove!!!


----------



## qwerl (13 Set 2016 às 01:19)

Chove muito intensamente acompanhada por rajadas fortes, autêntico temporal


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Set 2016 às 01:20)

Clarões a norte e a sul!


----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2016 às 01:23)

6,6 mm acumulados com esta chuvada. Nada mau!


----------



## ANev (13 Set 2016 às 01:24)

Chove intensamente há 5 minutos na Maia.

Que saudades!... Espero que esta chuva chegue a Trás-os-Montes!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Set 2016 às 01:26)

Chove forte!


----------



## james (13 Set 2016 às 01:27)

Brutal trovoada que se abate por aqui, grandes relâmpagos!


----------



## 1337 (13 Set 2016 às 01:28)

que grande chuvada agora e acompanhada de trovoada


----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2016 às 01:29)

Interessante... cheira a mar! 
Pedro, sentes?


----------



## MSantos (13 Set 2016 às 01:32)

Aproveitem! 

Aqui mais pelo Interior ainda temos que esperar mais umas horas!


----------



## CptRena (13 Set 2016 às 01:33)

Aqui também já começou a cair. Trovoada ainda muito tímida, só um trovãozito abafado que ouvi.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (13 Set 2016 às 01:34)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Clarões a norte e a sul!



Pressão barométrica atual: 1009 hPa

Para já tudo muito calmo por cá (chão seco) mas já se consegue ouvir roncada ao longe (para Oeste). O vento já está a dar sinais de "aproximação" !!! Vai finalmente haver alguma adrenalina depois de tantas semanas de estabilidade !!!

Bom Nowcasting a todos os MeteoLoucos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Set 2016 às 01:34)

Bom aparato eléctrico a oeste. Vê-se bem a linha (espécie de squall line) a chegar!


----------



## Vince (13 Set 2016 às 01:39)

Chegam agora umas rajadas fortes e chuva a Braga, e trovoada próxima


----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2016 às 01:40)

Tudo calmo agora. Trovoada a sul e a norte do Porto... esperemos que não seja assim até ao final do evento...


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Set 2016 às 01:40)

Majestosa tempestade por aqui!!


----------



## RamalhoMR (13 Set 2016 às 01:41)

Estava mesmo a pegar o sono agora depois de ter vindo tarde quando de repente ronca...... Isto não se faz.

Esta-se a levantar vento portanto mais daqui a pouco arrebenta por Braga.


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Set 2016 às 01:42)

Que ronco impressionante 


Está instalado o espectáculo


----------



## qwerl (13 Set 2016 às 01:42)

Continua a chuva forte ha cerca de meia hora, no entanto acumulados ainda modestos nas estações em redor. Rajadas de vento fortes. Trovoada nada.


----------



## skinnedpt (13 Set 2016 às 01:43)

Por aqui caiu alguns pingos mas até ver nada de mais.


----------



## Paelagius (13 Set 2016 às 01:45)

João Pedro disse:


> Interessante... cheira a mar!
> Pedro, sentes?



Desculpa a demora.

É provável… O vento estava de feição.

Notei foi o "cheiro a pedra molhada" (petricor).


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2016 às 01:45)

Nunca é demais lembrar...


----------



## skinnedpt (13 Set 2016 às 01:47)

Ok chegou agora em força. Por agora chove muito, puxada a vento. 

Pressao a 1010 e acumulado 0,8mm.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2016 às 01:49)

Tiagolco disse:


> Nunca é demais lembrar...


A malta de Braga é que costuma ter sorte com isso!


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Set 2016 às 01:53)

Já há inundações por Viana.


----------



## GabKoost (13 Set 2016 às 01:53)

Faz like se já estavas com saudades de ouvir a chuva a cair!

Espero que a comunicação social se afogue nesta chuva depois de fazerem uma campanha de lamentação pela fim do verão mesmo estando o país todo em seca e metade dele ter ardido.


----------



## CptRena (13 Set 2016 às 01:57)

Que estoiro impressionante, assim vindo do nada, sem uma pessoa contar. Estremeceu tudo.

13-09-2016 00:49:09 Gafanha da Encarnação Aveiro 40.606 -8.794 218 N
13-09-2016 00:49:09 Gafanha da Encarnação Aveiro 40.603 -8.795 217 N
Fonte: MeteoMoita.com

Edição: Tinha visto mal, detectou mesmo na Gafanha da Encarnação. O de Ilhavo, Sao Salvador foi o mais tenue que deu em seguida


----------



## Paelagius (13 Set 2016 às 01:58)

GabKoost disse:


> Faz like se já estavas com saudades de ouvir a chuva a cair!
> 
> Espero que a comunicação social se afogue nesta chuva depois de fazerem uma campanha de lamentação pela fim do verão mesmo estando o país todo em seca e metade dele ter ardido.



O problema está para vir quando os terrenos não conseguirem reter as águas e a própria terra…


----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2016 às 01:58)

Continua a acumular, agora mais timidamente. 7,62 mm. A temperatura tb baixou cerca de 3ºC nos últimos 45 minutos. 17,3ºC agora.


----------



## RamalhoMR (13 Set 2016 às 01:59)

Chuva forte e alguma trovoada por Braga.


----------



## GabKoost (13 Set 2016 às 02:01)

Paelagius disse:


> O problema está para vir quando os terrenos não conseguirem reter as águas e a própria terra…



Prefiro esses problemas do que a seca que aqui vai. Os montes todos castanhos não tem piada nenhum!


----------



## Paelagius (13 Set 2016 às 02:05)

Descarga, há momentos, em Rio Tinto.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2016 às 02:06)

A intensificar novamente...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Set 2016 às 02:07)

Trovoada aqui


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Set 2016 às 02:08)

Alguns belíssimos relâmpagos a norte. Pena que agora que as condições estão melhores para fotografar, a trovoada esteja mais espaçada. Descargas de 5 em 5 min ou mais.


Depois da intempérie, neste momento tudo mais calmo. Chove moderamente e  a temperatura começa a descer bem.


----------



## qwerl (13 Set 2016 às 02:10)

Chuva moderada e certinha. 9,4mm acumulados por Ovar. Ouve-se a trovoada


----------



## ELJICUATRO (13 Set 2016 às 02:11)

GabKoost disse:


> Faz like se já estavas com saudades de ouvir a chuva a cair!
> 
> Espero que a comunicação social se afogue nesta chuva depois de fazerem uma campanha de lamentação pela fim do verão mesmo estando o país todo em seca e metade dele ter ardido.


Viva Caro GabKoost,

Já se relata inundações por Viana do Castelo e o evento apenas começou. 3 meses sem chover de forma decente, seca superficial constatada na região, aviso laranja e evento submediatizado e constatamos o seguinte: falta de limpeza nos locais problemáticos do costume.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2016 às 02:11)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Alguns belíssimos relâmpagos a norte. Pena que agora que as condições estão melhores para fotografar, a trovoada esteja mais espaçada. Descargas de 5 em 5 min ou mais.
> 
> 
> Depois da intempérie, neste momento tudo mais calmo. Chove moderamente e  a temperatura começa a descer bem.


Estão a caminho do Gerês!


----------



## superstorm (13 Set 2016 às 02:11)

Boas a todos....
Pealagius, descarga? onde? é que nem se ouviu nada nem clarao....
Por aqui acalmou, chove fraco...
Continuação de bom nowcasting...


----------



## Paelagius (13 Set 2016 às 02:14)

superstorm disse:


> Boas a todos....
> Pealagius, descarga? onde? é que nem se ouviu nada nem clarao....
> Por aqui acalmou, chove fraco...
> Continuação de bom nowcasting...


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Set 2016 às 02:21)

Começa bem

IPMA 00h-01h

V. N. Cerveira - *26,9 mm *


----------



## tugaafonso (13 Set 2016 às 02:32)

Por Lousada, ainda nada de especial. Um aguaceiro pontualmentemais mais intenso. Mas ainda estamos no inicio deste evento!


----------



## qwerl (13 Set 2016 às 02:37)

Chuva moderada. Trovoada a SE. 11,7mm acumulados numa hora. Está bom para adormecer ao som da chuva


----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2016 às 02:53)

Vai chovendo agora com maior intensidade. A chegar aos 10 mm de acumulado.


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Set 2016 às 03:03)

Continua a chuva moderada, maravilha de som. 


Fala-se muito em saudades da chuva neste tópico. Percebo a ânsia que havia de ver chover por causa dos incêndios e tal, até eu estava desejoso. Porém, pelo menos por aqui ainda nem tinha feito um mês desde a última chuva (24 Ago). Já vivemos períodos secos bem piores em que literalmente quase me emocionei ao ver chover.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Set 2016 às 03:03)

Alerta Laranja bem dado:

IPMA 1h-2h







V. N. Cerveira já vai em *75,9 mm em 3 horas*


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Set 2016 às 03:06)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Alerta Laranja bem dado:
> 
> IPMA 1h-2h
> 
> ...



Mãe do céu. Valores preocupantes em VN Cerveira. Esperemos que não tenha acontecido nada de grave.


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2016 às 03:24)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Alerta Laranja bem dado:



Sim e não. Porque isto...



guisilva5000 disse:


> V. N. Cerveira já vai em *75,9 mm em 3 horas*



... até é aviso vermelho. Acrescento que dificilmente seria/será emitido como medida reacionária/preventiva porque é pouco provável que semelhante precipitação se repita noutras localidades. Ainda assim, a vigilância é recomendada.


----------



## 1337 (13 Set 2016 às 03:25)

Foi realmente uma chuvada impressionante, ficou tudo inundado pois era o último dia das Feiras Novas, foi um caos total. E a prova disso são esses 24 mm numa hora cá em Ponte de Lima


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Set 2016 às 03:35)

Orion disse:


> Sim e não. Porque isto...
> 
> 
> 
> ... até é aviso vermelho. Acrescento que dificilmente seria/será emitido como medida reacionária/preventiva porque é pouco provável que semelhante precipitação se repita noutras localidades. Ainda assim, a vigilância é recomendada.


Exatamente, não referi o alerta vermelho porque os 70 mm parecem ser somente do extremo noroeste de Portugal, mas a frente já parece estar a piorar, está a estender-se muito:






Esperemos que não cause grandes estragos, mas os acumulados serão superiores aos previstos.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2016 às 03:40)

Está bem forte sobre Castro Daire. Por aqui 12,45 mm acumulados.
A segunda frente intensifica-se a olhos vistos.


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2016 às 03:40)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Esperemos que não cause grandes estragos, mas os acumulados serão superiores aos previstos.



Isso depois haverá chuva estratiforme e convectiva em doses diferentes consoante o local. Inevitavelmente haverá disparidades nos acumulados. Mas semelhantes contas só mais tarde


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Set 2016 às 04:49)

Acho que acabei de ouvir um trovão, não tenho a certeza se foi. 



Bela noite de chuva, não pára. E está na hora de ir pra cama. Estas noites dão cabo de mim.


----------



## skinnedpt (13 Set 2016 às 04:52)

Vou com 14.0mm acumulados. A pressão estabilizou nos 1009mbar. Trovoada até agora não ouvi nada.


----------



## rokleon (13 Set 2016 às 06:23)

Ouvi chuva forte lá fora. Acalmou há 10 minutos. Também ainda não ouvi trovoada.


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2016 às 07:11)

Bom dia,

chuva  por vezes forte esta madrugada, *30.4 mm* acumulados por aqui. 

Neste momento 15.5 ºc, vento Oeste: 19 Km/h.

Céu encoberto sem chuva.

A estação do IPMA em Vila Nova de Cerveira segue com* 96,1 mm *acumulados desde as 0 horas 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/#V.N.Cerveira (Aeródromo)


----------



## cookie (13 Set 2016 às 07:30)

Incríveis os valores de Cerveira. Eu não notei nada mas a minha filhota de 2 anos veio cheia de medo para a cama dos pais de madrugada, presumo que por alguma trovoada que tenha caído aqui perto...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (13 Set 2016 às 07:56)

Vince disse:


> Podes dar uma olhadela a modelos para saberes quando chega mais ou menos uma frente.
> Os modelos podem ser muito falíveis em muitas coisas, por ex. à quantidade de precipitação que cai em determinado local, mas uma saída de véspera no que toca ao _timing_ da chegada duma frente não costumam falhar por muito.
> 
> Por exemplo o WRF, as horas são UTC, só a partir da 1h da manhã nessa zona:


Obrigado!
Noite de chuva intensa, nao dei fe da  trovoada(estava a dormir)-neste momento chuva fraca, e vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## Paelagius (13 Set 2016 às 08:45)

Bom dia,

Por aqui o dia anuncia-se assim


----------



## ct2jzr (13 Set 2016 às 08:49)

Não vi trovoada pelo Porto! Por volta da uma hora da manhã a chuva intensificou e o vento um bocado.  Depois acalmou...  

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2016 às 09:00)

*126,5 mm* em Vila Nova de Cerveira, grande rega aqui no nosso Alto Minho


----------



## ct2jzr (13 Set 2016 às 09:06)

Mesmo em descargas eléctricas o Minho teve mais.  Bastante mais.  

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (13 Set 2016 às 09:11)

Bom dia, 

Noite espantosa de temporal! 

Choveu praticamente toda a noite, por vezes de forma torrencial.  Deu para ver de manhã que a enxurrada foi grande! 

O acumulado é seguramente bastante elevado. 

E  a chuva foi acompanhada de uma brutal trovoada, os relâmpagos iluminaram os céus de forma extraordinária!


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Set 2016 às 09:31)

Boas,
 A frente que passou deixou por aqui *37,4mm*. Foi por volta da 1h da manhã que choveu com mais intensidade e vento estava mais forte.

O sol vai espreitando por entre as nuvens. Sigo com *16,1ºC* e vento de Noroeste a *16km/h. *


----------



## qwerl (13 Set 2016 às 10:26)

Boas

Noite de chuva por vezes forte, vento forte e alguma trovoada, principalmente às primeiras horas da madrugada.
Ovar leva um acumulado de *38,9mm*
Neste momento céu parcialmente nublado, vento moderado e estão *20,4ºC*


----------



## AnDré (13 Set 2016 às 10:57)

Snifa disse:


> *126,5 mm* em Vila Nova de Cerveira, grande rega aqui no nosso Alto Minho



Parece-me um valor suspeito.

Do outro lado do Minho, Goian acumuliu 72,1mm.
Tui - 67,3mm.

Acho que o pluviometro poderá estar a contar a dobrar. (Falha técnica ou lixo acumulado nas pás).

Há outros que suspeito estarem entupidos. Só a norte do Douro suspeito de Viana do Castelo, Viana do Castelo (Chafe), Porto (Massarelos), Pinhão, Macedo de Cavaleiros e Miranda do Douro.


----------



## jonas (13 Set 2016 às 11:47)

Boas, ceu nublado com algumas abertas.
Vento moderado com rajadas de sudoeste.
A espera de animacao!


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Set 2016 às 11:58)

Boas,

Céu limpo mas com belas células a desfilar no mar, grandes bigornas.

Atuais *18,3ºC* com vento de *NW 19km/h* com rajadas moderadas.


----------



## jpmartins (13 Set 2016 às 12:42)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui o acumulado foi de 33mm. Bela rega. 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Set 2016 às 12:45)

Células potentes próximo de Aveiro


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2016 às 13:45)

Boas,

o acumulado mantêm-se nos *30.4 mm*. 

Neste momento 18.8 ºc , Vento O: 22 Km/h, 72 % HR.

Há algumas células sobre o mar e em aproximação


----------



## cookie (13 Set 2016 às 14:26)

Por vc dia calmo, até quente e com céu pouco nublado.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (13 Set 2016 às 14:33)

Boas celulas no radar, julgo que se dirijem para o o norte.Vamos ver...


----------



## 1337 (13 Set 2016 às 14:42)

Boas, acumulei uns impressionantes e importantes 53 mm em Ponte de Lima, por agora está sol com algumas nuvens e calor, as plantas é que adoram


----------



## manchester (13 Set 2016 às 15:13)

Aqui por Matosinhos o cenário era este às 13h para o lado do mar.
Infelizmente, à medida que se ia aproximando da costa ia-se desvanescendo.
Fica o registo


----------



## jonas (13 Set 2016 às 15:38)

Esta a chover!
Pode ser que venha mais alguma coisa...


----------



## jonas (13 Set 2016 às 15:43)

jonas disse:


> Esta a chover!
> Pode ser que venha mais alguma coisa...


foi de  pouca dura...


----------



## jonas (13 Set 2016 às 17:11)

Aguaceiro forte a cair. Vento moderado de oeste.


----------



## cookie (13 Set 2016 às 17:15)

Chuvada muito forte há coisa de 40 minutos atrás. Já que poucos deixa m fotos, deixo também eu fotos de há pouco  

















Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## CptRena (13 Set 2016 às 18:08)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Células potentes próximo de Aveiro


Passaram alguns aguaceiros por aqui, mas nada de especial.Eu esperava granizo e trovoada


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2016 às 19:15)

Célula com eco laranja quase a entrar na zona do Porto...


----------



## manchester (13 Set 2016 às 19:21)

Foto tirada há 5 minutos e que mostra bem o que foi o dia aqui por Matosinhos, desfile de nuvens ao largo e nada a chegar aqui


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Set 2016 às 19:37)

Relâmpago agora mesmo a Oeste !

Espetáculo


----------



## fabiosilva (13 Set 2016 às 20:51)

Oliveira de Azeméis... já se vê atividade eletrica! Chuva tímida.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Set 2016 às 21:06)

Clarão para sul há instantes


----------



## CptRena (13 Set 2016 às 21:09)

Célula a descarregar bem aqui. Uma outra, aparentemente mais intensa, passou a norte daqui.



Joaopaulo disse:


> Clarão para sul há instantes


Deve ser da tal célula a norte.

Ouvi agora um trovão, algo longe. E a chuva aumenta de intensidade

21:18 A que estava a Norte passou para Este.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2016 às 21:18)

Desenvolvimento interessante:


----------



## jonas (13 Set 2016 às 22:37)

Aqui ficam os meios primeiros registos fotográficos, acho que para uma primeira experiência não esta mau...
Tiradas durante o dia de hoje.





























Espero que gostem!


----------



## ct2jzr (13 Set 2016 às 22:42)

Parabéns pelas capturas e continua! Tenho que começar a usar o telemóvel para apanhar uma células também! 
O por do sol deve ter sido excelente aí por paredes....  Eu estava no mar e vi as grandes células no interior!  

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Set 2016 às 22:48)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Relâmpago agora mesmo a Oeste !
> 
> Espetáculo



Desculpem a qualidade, mas dá para ter uma ideia:


----------



## ct2jzr (13 Set 2016 às 22:50)

Eu bem o ouvi... Mas não vi heheh.  Grande disparo Parabéns 

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2016 às 23:01)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Desculpem a qualidade, mas dá para ter uma ideia:


Muito boa!! 
Finalmente uma foto de um raio!


----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2016 às 23:22)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Relâmpago agora mesmo a Oeste !
> 
> Espetáculo


Estava a fotografar essa célula quando aconteceu. Não o apanhei por pouco! 



Stormy Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 13-09-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 13-09-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 13-09-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 13-09-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 13-09-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 13-09-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Set 2016 às 00:45)

Boa noite.

Já de regresso de terras do reino do Algarve.
Ao entrar no litoral norte, depois das 19h, deparei-me com céu parcialmente nublado, sol tímido e chuva nem vê-la! Não se pode ter tudo...
Neste momento o céu apresenta-se muito nublado - nuvens baixas\médias. O vento sopra fraco de O\ONO.

O acumulado de ontem estranhei (à distância) ter ficado nos 4 mm (?!). Há bocado fui confirmar o udómetro "HELLMAN" e o valor real é afinal de 34,4 mm. Ufa! pensei que agora o meu recanto era um "deserto"...
Amanhã ou o mais tardar 5ª\6ª farei a necessária manutenção do pluviómetro Oregon.

-------------


Joaopaulo disse:


> Desculpem a qualidade, mas dá para ter uma ideia:


Olha, foi precisamente isso que vi ao passar na VCI no Porto, no viaduto da Arca de Água em direcção à Via Norte. Até comentei com quem ia comigo "Olha um raio horizontal naquela nuvem!"...
Bom registo!


----------



## cookie (14 Set 2016 às 02:29)

Boas fotos!!! 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Set 2016 às 05:45)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Desculpem a qualidade, mas dá para ter uma ideia:



Grande registo, e que sorte



João Pedro disse:


> Estava a fotografar essa célula quando aconteceu. Não o apanhei por pouco!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fotos estupendas João Pedro!! Já sentia alguma falta de ver estas belas paisagens costeiras aí do Norte. E acompanhadas destas células, ainda mais espetaculares ficam!


----------



## jonas (14 Set 2016 às 07:56)

ct2jzr disse:


> Parabéns pelas capturas e continua! Tenho que começar a usar o telemóvel para apanhar uma células também!
> O por do sol deve ter sido excelente aí por paredes....  Eu estava no mar e vi as grandes células no interior!
> 
> Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


Muito obrigado!



Grandes fotos, João Pedro e João Paulo !


Hoje registo céu limpo, dia completamente diferente do de ontem, com algum vento de noroeste


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Set 2016 às 09:54)

ct2jzr disse:


> Eu bem o ouvi... Mas não vi heheh.  Grande disparo Parabéns





Tiagolco disse:


> Muito boa!!  Finalmente uma foto de um raio!





Aristocrata disse:


> Bom registo!





cookie disse:


> Boas fotos!!!





Mr. Neves disse:


> Grande registo, e que sorte




Obrigado pessoal! 



João Pedro disse:


> Estava a fotografar essa célula quando aconteceu. Não o apanhei por pouco!



Eu resolvi ir pelo caminho mais fácil, e coloquei a máquina a filmar.   Tens aí fotos espetaculares !!


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Set 2016 às 10:03)

Boas,

Mínima de *14,0ºC*. Agora estão *15,6ºC* com vento fraco de Oeste.

Deixo aqui uma foto da célula de ontem, foto tirada pelas 18:30h






Radar na altura era este:


----------



## ct2jzr (14 Set 2016 às 11:01)

Bonitas células a sobrevoar o Porto! 

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Set 2016 às 11:12)

Bom dia.



jonas disse:


> Hoje registo *céu limpo*, dia completamente diferente do de ontem, com algum vento de noroeste


Eh, eh! Já era Jonas, já era...
O céu está agora muito nublado, muito cinzento e bastante fresco - o vento, fraco (por vezes moderado) de NO mantêm-se e não deixa aquecer mais o dia.
A madrugada foi fria, para o que estávamos habituados nos últimos tempos...
A ver vamos se os aguaceiros chegam cá - para já, fora um ou outro muito localizado que possa cair, o radar apenas mostra alguma coisa ainda no mar.

*Tmín: 10,2ºC

Tatual: 16,8ºC
Hr: 67%*​


----------



## AJCS (14 Set 2016 às 11:12)

Bom dia
Algumas nuvens a NW
Temp. 21 C
HR 62%
QNH 1017 mbar


----------



## jonas (14 Set 2016 às 13:31)

Boas,ceu muito nublado com vento moderado a forte de oeste.
Alguns aguaceiros no radar...vamos ver...


----------



## jonas (14 Set 2016 às 15:37)

Celula com alguma potencia a chegar ao grande porto!


----------



## cookie (14 Set 2016 às 16:27)

jonas disse:


> Celula com alguma potencia a chegar ao grande porto!


deve ter sido a que descarregou há pouco em Vila do Conde.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Set 2016 às 16:41)

Aguaceiro por aqui, céu escuro


----------



## jonas (14 Set 2016 às 16:53)

Ja chove, por aqui


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Set 2016 às 17:12)

Aguaceiro forte!


----------



## ct2jzr (14 Set 2016 às 17:13)

Olá.  Malta digam em que local heheh.  Aqui Porto centro escureceu mas não molhou...  

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (14 Set 2016 às 17:28)

Dame ideia que passou de raspao por aqui, porque nao se via nada a sul tal era a densidade da chuva,e onde estou (Paredes) choveu moderado, durante mais ou menos 1min


----------



## james (14 Set 2016 às 18:01)

Boa tarde. 

Tarde de aguaceiros por aqui. 

Está um dia fresco, com Tmax de 18 graus e Tmin. de 10 graus.


----------



## james (14 Set 2016 às 19:51)

Chove certinho por aqui!


----------



## jonas (14 Set 2016 às 20:00)

Por aqui ceu totalmente encoberto.
Bela celula a Passar a sul!


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Set 2016 às 20:36)

Boa noite.

Lá caíram aguaceiros muito muito fracos pela tarde, uns chuviscos e mais nada...
O céu permanece muito nublado e o tempo fresco.
O vento sopra fraco de SSO.
Fiz a manutenção do pluviómetro (ainda terei de voltar a mexer com mais calma num dia bem seco) e limpei teias de aranha, bichas-cadela e outros que por ali andaram. E dejectos de pássaros como não podia deixar de ser.

*Tmín: 10,2ºC
Tmáx: 18,4ºC

Tatual: 14,4ºC
Hr: 74%*​


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2016 às 22:52)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Fotos estupendas João Pedro!! Já sentia alguma falta de ver estas belas paisagens costeiras aí do Norte. E acompanhadas destas células, ainda mais espetaculares ficam!





jonas disse:


> Grandes fotos, João Pedro e João Paulo !





Joaopaulo disse:


> Tens aí fotos espetaculares !!


Obrigado!  Tudo pelo fórum e pelo acompanhamento meteorológico!


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2016 às 22:55)

ct2jzr disse:


> Olá.  Malta digam em que local heheh.  Aqui Porto centro escureceu mas não molhou...
> 
> Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


Pelo Campo Alegre (FCUP) choveu bastante! A estação que sigo (Lordelo do Ouro) acumulou 2,5 mm em 20 minutos pelas 19h00.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Set 2016 às 23:05)

Boa noite,
Os aguaceiros da tarde acumularam *4,1mm*. Final de tarde fresco com a temperatura a descer aos *13,6ºC*, que é a mínima do dia.

Máxima de apenas *18ºC*.

Foto que tirei a uma das células que passou por aqui ( 18:40h)  :




Estão *14,5ºC* e vento fraco WSW. Vários aguaceiros em aproximação:


----------



## james (15 Set 2016 às 09:30)

Bom dia. 

Dia com céu muito nublado. 
Aguaceiros. 

Tatual: 15 graus


----------



## cookie (15 Set 2016 às 10:35)

forte aguaceiro neste preciso momento em VC.

há pouco formações interessantes no céu mas que não consegui tirar fotos. não me recordo do nome, pareciam lenticulares (não eram!) mas na base de outras e totalmente integradas, muito lisas e onduladas... talvez asperitas...


----------



## AJCS (15 Set 2016 às 10:47)

Bom dia,

Tmin. 15,5ºC
Tatual 20,2ºC HR 71%
Pressão 1015 mbar

Céu muito encoberto dá a sensação que pode começar a chover a qualquer momento.


----------



## cookie (15 Set 2016 às 11:36)

novo aguaceiro muito forte em VC


----------



## AJCS (15 Set 2016 às 11:56)

Já chove bem por cá. 

Temp. desceu para 18,2ºC 
HR 73% (subiu na ultima hora)


----------



## Paelagius (15 Set 2016 às 12:11)

Boa tarde,

Chove bastante pelo Porto


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2016 às 13:45)

Boa tarde,

os aguaceiros sucedem-se, sigo com *7 mm* acumulados. 

Neste momento mais um  aguaceiro.

16.5 ºc actuais , algo fresco.

O ano Hidrológico segue com *1804,6 mm *acumulados*. *
*
*


----------



## jonas (15 Set 2016 às 18:17)

Boas,
Dia de aguaceiros bem intensos,vento fraco de noroeste.
Agora céu nublado


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Set 2016 às 22:40)

Boas, 

dia de aguaceiros fracos e algo fresco por aqui, principalmente ao fim da tarde.

Foto tirada na altura do pôr do sol:




_DSC3125-2 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Set 2016 às 09:35)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *12,4ºC* .  Ao inicio da manhã em Santo Ovídeo era este o cenário, manto de nevoeiro sobre Gaia e o Porto :





Agora com céu limpo, sigo com *14,2ºC* e vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## jonas (16 Set 2016 às 14:45)

Boa tarde,
Manhã de nevoeiro cerrado,e voltou o calor!
Agora céu pouco nublado, e cálculo que devem estar perto dos 27 graus.
Pelos vistos os 30 já estavam a ficar com saudades...


----------



## AJCS (16 Set 2016 às 18:24)

Boas,

T.max. 25,9ºC
T.min. 14,6ºC

HR max. 84%
HR min. 47%

Pressão 1020 mbar

Usem: http://observer.globe.gov/


----------



## jonas (17 Set 2016 às 09:02)

Bom dia,
Céu quase limpo, só com  algumas nuvens altas.
Vento fraco de leste.
Mais um dia de verão!


----------



## Snifa (17 Set 2016 às 20:34)

Boa noite, 

por aqui dia agradável com algum calor durante a tarde, mínima de *14.9 ºc* e máxima de *25.9 ºc .*

Neste momento 20.8 ºc , Vento fraco de NW e 71 % de HR.

Muita nebulosidade alta durante o dia, ao pôr do sol proporcionou belas cores:


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Set 2016 às 21:23)

Snifa disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> por aqui dia agradável com algum calor durante a tarde, mínima de *14.9 ºc* e máxima de *25.9 ºc .*
> 
> ...



Muito bonitas!


Por aqui também foi um belo pôr do sol. Não há aviões para as fotos mas há avionetas.


----------



## rokleon (18 Set 2016 às 09:32)

Uma bela manhã de domingo. Cerca de 20.2º C agora e não se sente vento...

https://www.wunderground.com/q/zmw:00000.5.08544?sp=IARRIFAN2


----------



## jonas (19 Set 2016 às 07:46)

Bom dia,
Aqui por S.M de Infesta céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de oeste.Temperatura agradável.


----------



## cookie (19 Set 2016 às 15:05)

O fim de semana foi quente e hoje a manhã fresquinha. O céu de vc era este pelas 9:00.









Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (19 Set 2016 às 17:52)

Boa tarde,
Dia de calor  Agora céu pouco nublado e devem estar perto de 28 graus
As 16h estavam 31 graus!
Vento de noroeste,  que areja um pouco o ar!


----------



## cookie (20 Set 2016 às 09:56)

por VC manhã outonal com 10ºC, HR a 100% e PA a 1018.
nevoeiro bastante cerrado que parece querer aliviar um pouco.


----------



## CptRena (20 Set 2016 às 11:06)

E as manhãs de neblina e nevoeiro estão de volta.
Para além disso, as mínimas começam a baixar, e já se começa a sentir no pêlo.
Parece que o nevoeiro começa a dissipar por aqui.


----------



## manchester (20 Set 2016 às 12:44)

Nevoeiro cerrado em Matosinhos


----------



## jonas (20 Set 2016 às 14:10)

Boa tarde,
Céu limpo, com alguma nevelina, de resto bastante calor(para variar)!
Vento de oeste, que refresca um pouco.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Set 2016 às 17:53)

Boa tarde.

Por cá o calorzinho que se sente por estes dias é bastante agradável, principalmente porque as noites já são frescas e se pode dormir bem.
O vento vai soprando fraco, por vezes moderado.
Quanto a praia estamos conversados, no nosso litoral já acabou - o vento e o nevoeiro não o permitem. Hoje já são 20 de setembro, não é?! 
Para quem não sabe, depois de uma boa chuva como a que caiu na semana passada, este sol é uma benção para vitivinicultores; isto ajuda em muito a maturação da uva agora que estamos a chegar ao período alto no que toca à colheita. Por isso: que continue o bom tempo! 

*Tmín: 8,9ºC
Tmáx: 26,5ºC

Tatual: 22,9ºC
Hr: 46%*​
Ahhhh, já me esquecia:  nas capitais de distrito do nosso litoral norte, a meio da próxima semana, estão previstas temperaturas máximas entre os 29ºC e os 34ºC, e temperaturas mínimas entre os 16ºC e os 21ºC.


----------



## manchester (20 Set 2016 às 18:10)

Finalmente abriu por volta das 15:30


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Set 2016 às 07:47)

Bom dia.

*BEM VINDO OUTONO!*
O dia começa com céu encoberto, vento fraco de SSE e...chuva fraca\chuvisco.
Para já nenhuma estação do IPMA ou wunder registou qualquer precipitação.

*Tatual: 14,0ºC
Hr: 90%*​


----------



## Iceberg (21 Set 2016 às 09:24)

Por Braga com céu muito nublado, vento fraco, mas sem chuviscos.


----------



## cookie (21 Set 2016 às 10:22)

por VC o dia começou cinzento com alguma morrinha (fraca) à mistura. a temperatura no entanto subiu bastante em relação a ontem com a estação a registar 16º.


----------



## Iceberg (21 Set 2016 às 10:34)

Chuvisca em Braga...


----------



## jonas (21 Set 2016 às 14:15)

Boa tarde,
Manhã de chuviscos até as 10h, depois pararam e mantém-se o cenário até agora--céu completamente encoberto e vento fraco de oeste.
Que tempo....só dá sono!


----------



## rokleon (22 Set 2016 às 08:36)

Bom dia 
Por aqui a vista é assim... Por volta de 16,2º C neste momento.


----------



## jonas (22 Set 2016 às 20:26)

Boa noite,
Dia de céu muito nublado ate meio da tarde,a partir dai manteve-se céu pouco nublado, e algum calor.
De manha o vento estava de leste, mas durante a tarde teve sempre de oeste.
De denotar que a primeira noite de outono esta a ser bem fresquinha.


----------



## Snifa (23 Set 2016 às 07:12)

Bom dia, 

manhã fresca, mínima de *11.4 ºc* . 

Neste momento 11.6 ºc , céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas (23 Set 2016 às 14:12)

Boas,
Dia de céu limpo, com algum calor.
Vento de noroeste fraco.
Enfim, sempre a mesma coisa!
Alguma animação ...


----------



## ct2jzr (23 Set 2016 às 14:14)

De manhã o fenómeno do nevoeiro foi interessante.  Alguém verificou? Pareceu me que o nevoeiro só levantou depois do sol nascer ou apenas estava localizado nas zonas altas. 

Alguem seguiu com mais atenção! 

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (23 Set 2016 às 14:20)

ct2jzr disse:


> De manhã o fenómeno do nevoeiro foi interessante.  Alguém verificou? Pareceu me que o nevoeiro só levantou depois do sol nascer ou apenas estava localizado nas zonas altas.
> 
> Alguem seguiu com mais atenção!
> 
> Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


Sim, de manhã ( 8h), estava já na cidade, e quando olho para sul, que tem algumas serras já algo consideráveis, verifiquei que no sopé estava um nevoeiro cerrado!
Pena não ter a máquina comigo...


----------



## ct2jzr (23 Set 2016 às 14:21)

Pois eu estava a fazer coisas...  Queria ir fotografar também heheh.  Abraço 

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (23 Set 2016 às 19:05)

Boa tarde,

a mínima ainda desceu aos *11.2 ºc* ( 07:33 h ) a máxima foi de *21.7 ºc .*

Neste momento 18.1 ºc , vento NW 10 Km/h e 77 % de HR.

Venha lá essa chuva moderada para amanhã..


----------



## jonas (24 Set 2016 às 11:03)

Boas,
Aqui pelo Porto céu a limpar, esteve nevoeiro algo denso ate as 10h.
vento de oeste
Sinceramente não tenho grandes esperanças em relação a chuva


----------



## ct2jzr (24 Set 2016 às 13:42)

Sever do Vouga alguma nebulosidade alta,  sol.  

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Set 2016 às 20:03)

Boas,

Por aqui já chove com *18,3ºC* e vento de *SSW* a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Snifa (24 Set 2016 às 20:05)

Boas, 

começa a chover pelo Porto 

A frente apresenta alguns ecos amarelos e laranja, será a tal chuva moderada que o IPMA prevê 

18.7 ºc actuais , vento SW 16 Km/h.


----------



## ct2jzr (24 Set 2016 às 20:06)

Aqui por Sever do Vouga algumas nuvens baixas.  Mas nem gota.  Penso que vai chover mais nas zonas junto ao mar.  



Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (24 Set 2016 às 20:19)

Já molha e acumula, *0.5 mm*, chove certinho


----------



## Snifa (24 Set 2016 às 20:41)

Chuva moderada neste momento 

*1.4 mm* acumulados.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Set 2016 às 20:43)

Boas,

Vai chovendo bem pelo Porto. 2,29 mm acumulados por estas bandas.


----------



## Snifa (24 Set 2016 às 20:45)

Rain rate actual 8 mm/h.

*2 mm* acumulados e a subir 

Certíssima a previsão do IPMA 

Pelo radar, a chuva mais intensa ainda vem no mar uns km ao largo


----------



## jonas (24 Set 2016 às 20:46)

Chove bem !


----------



## Vince (24 Set 2016 às 20:50)

Por aqui chuva fraca mas certinha, daqui a bocado parece que será um pouco mais forte


----------



## Snifa (24 Set 2016 às 20:54)

A água corre bem pelas sarjetas e caleiras,  *3.8 mm* acumulados 

Temperatura em queda, 17.2 ºc actuais.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (24 Set 2016 às 20:55)

Vai chovendo bem


----------



## ampa62 (24 Set 2016 às 20:55)

Boa noite, por Covas 11.7 mm acumulados.


----------



## rokleon (24 Set 2016 às 20:59)

Começou a chover há pouco tempo por aqui.


----------



## 1337 (24 Set 2016 às 21:19)

Bem, não contava  com uma chuva tão forte como esta por aqui


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Set 2016 às 21:25)

Vai chovendo com intensidade por aqui.


----------



## ct2jzr (24 Set 2016 às 21:34)

Aqui Sever do Vouga começou a morrinhar.  

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (24 Set 2016 às 21:44)

Chove com intensidade neste momento 

Rain rate actual *30.4 mm/h*


----------



## Snifa (24 Set 2016 às 21:51)

Está a passar a parte mais activa da frente, até faz "fumo" agora 

*7 mm* e a subir


----------



## João Pedro (24 Set 2016 às 22:03)

6,1 mm. Continua a cair bem.


----------



## jonas (24 Set 2016 às 22:09)

Chove intensamente!


----------



## Snifa (24 Set 2016 às 22:38)

A chuva continua,agora mais fraca mas persistente, *10.2 mm* acumulados


----------



## 1337 (25 Set 2016 às 02:45)

15.1 mm ás 21 UTC, muito forte por cá


----------



## Snifa (25 Set 2016 às 10:34)

Bom dia, 

de madrugada ainda acumulou *0.3 mm*, o que faz um total de *10,5 mm* neste evento.

Mínima de *13.3ºc* , actual 15.2 ºc, vento fraco e 96 % HR, está algo fresco, céu com periodos de nebulosidade.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Set 2016 às 10:54)

Bom dia,
Ontem a frente que passou, deixou *9,4mm* acumulados por aqui.

Mínima de hoje *12,2ºC*. 

Atuais *14,1ºC* com vento de Leste a *8km/h*


----------



## jonas (25 Set 2016 às 10:54)

Boas;
Ceu a clarear, bela chuvada durante a noite.
Vento de leste.


----------



## Vince (25 Set 2016 às 12:14)

Por Braga rendeu 11mm


----------



## 1337 (25 Set 2016 às 14:37)

Por Ponte de Lima rendeu 19.2 mm, muito bom


----------



## jonas (25 Set 2016 às 16:53)

Boa tarde,
Ceu limpo e sol a brilhar, com algum calor!
Vento moderado de oeste.


----------



## cookie (26 Set 2016 às 17:22)

por vila do conde no sabado à noite choveu bastante.
domingo amanheceu solarengo mas foi ficando nublado.
no sabado tirei umas fotos ao que me pareceram umas lenticulares ao longe (direção  norte). vou ver se consigo colocar aqui.
Não se percebe







E umas horas depois desta foto choveu bastante


----------



## jonas (26 Set 2016 às 18:04)

Boas,
Dias de vindima por aqui.
Com céu limpo, algum calor
Vento moderado de oeste.


----------



## jonas (27 Set 2016 às 14:07)

Boa tarde,
Céu limpinho com calor!
Vento moderado de oeste, com algumas rajadas.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Set 2016 às 22:09)

Já tinha saudades assim de uma noite tropical  ☺

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Set 2016 às 22:18)

Boas,

Mínima de *13,3ºC*

A tarde foi quente a temperatura máxima chegou aos *26,1ºC*

Foto tirada por volta das 14h junto IPO do Porto:
*



*

Neste momento estão *21,4ºC* com vento a soprar de Nordeste fraco a moderado.


----------



## jonas (28 Set 2016 às 07:48)

Bom dia,
Ceu limpinho, de resto so posso relatar um tipico dia de verao.
Vento de este.


----------



## Vince (28 Set 2016 às 11:36)

Por aqui algumas ocasionais rajadas fortes de vento NE/E, devido à posição do forte anticiclone em cunha a norte e a depressão térmica a sul, com algum cheiro a queimado vindo dum incêndio algures a NE.

Há bocado fui a a uma esplanada tomar um café e ao sair vem umas rajadas fortes e cai-me 2 metros à frente um guarda-sol que caiu duma varanda do prédio, por pouco que não levei com ele.
A parte engraçada, é que quando vem as rajadas oiço um barulho atrás de mim, tinha sido um daqueles painéis de gelados a cair na esplanada donde tinha acabado de sair.
Se não tivesse parado um instante a olhar para trás, provavelmente teria levado com o guarda-sol em cheio em cima de mim


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2016 às 12:10)

Vince disse:


> Por aqui algumas ocasionais rajadas fortes de vento NE/E, devido à posição do forte anticiclone em cunha a norte e a depressão térmica a sul, com algum cheiro a queimado vindo dum incêndio algures a NE.
> 
> Há pouco fui a a uma esplanada tomar um café e ao sair vem umas rajadas fortes e cai-me 2 metros à frente um guarda-sol que caiu duma varanda do prédio, por pouco que não levei com ele.
> A parte engraçada, é que quando vem as rajadas oiço um barulho atrás de mim, tinha sido um daqueles painéis de gelados a cair na esplanada donde tinha acabado de sair.
> Se não tivesse parado um instante a olhar para trás, provavelmente teria levado com o guarda-sol em cheio em cima de mim



Vince se eu fosse a ti hoje ficava por casa, está complicada a situação por ai .


----------



## Vince (28 Set 2016 às 12:24)

Nada de complicado, foram só umas rajadas bastante isoladas, e mais por volta das 10/11h


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Set 2016 às 13:19)

Boas,

Muito calor no litoral, estação da Praia da Aguda regista agora *35,1ºC* 

Este vento de leste é tramado


----------



## Snifa (28 Set 2016 às 13:27)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Muito calor no litoral, estação da Praia da Aguda regista agora *35,1ºC*



Esse valor estará correcto?  Parece-me algo excessivo.. 

Por aqui 28.1 ºc actuais, com vento ENE: 15 Km/h.


----------



## jonas (28 Set 2016 às 13:58)

Boas,
Bastante calor, com 33 graus segundo o carro!
Vento a intensificarse de Leste .


----------



## cookie (28 Set 2016 às 14:11)

impressionante dia de verão.
às 10h em VC o termómetro já marcava 28graus!


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Set 2016 às 14:46)

Snifa disse:


> Esse valor estará correcto?  Parece-me algo excessivo..
> 
> Por aqui 28.1 ºc actuais, com vento ENE: 15 Km/h.




Sinceramente acho que é provável que tenha atingido este valor, como sabemos nestas situações de circulação de Leste, as zonas mais próximas ao mar são as mais quentes, aquecem mais até do que noutros locais mais para o interior à mesma hora.






Neste momento já com brisa marítima e temperatura a rondar os *24ºC*

Por exemplo, outra situação mais extrema de Lestada, dia 7 Agosto:


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Set 2016 às 14:49)

Atuais *29,6ºC* com vento seco de *ENE* a *11km/h 
*
Rajada máxima foi de* 51,5km/h* pelas 7:30h da manhã.


----------



## jonas (28 Set 2016 às 16:39)

Só ar quente, 34 graus e vento seco de este, algum fumo no ar


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Set 2016 às 16:57)

Boa tarde.

Eis que o outono nos presenteia com ares de verão. Se o verão morresse de inveja para o ano só tínhamos 3 estações...
Temos um dia quente, com o vento por vezes moderado de leste - aqui não passou dos 20 km\h na estação - suponho que está na hora de fazer a já tradicional visita ao poste para a não menos tradicional mudança de pilha e limpeza do anemómetro. 
O céu permanece limpo - é enfim um dia espectacular!

*Tmín: 13,0ºC (06.57h)
Tmáx: 29,9ºC (16.34h)

Tatual: 29,5ºC
Hr: 39%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Set 2016 às 22:30)

Boa noite,

Extremos de hoje: *19,1ºC* / *30,3ºC*

Neste momento ainda com *24,4ºC* e vento de Leste a* 10km/h*, noite de verão !


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Set 2016 às 10:40)

Bom dia. 

Para não fugir ao habitual, temos céu limpo e vento fraco.

Tmín: 12,0°C

Tactual: 22,2°C
Hr: 58%

Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (29 Set 2016 às 21:43)

Boas

Tenho andado desaparecido, também porque pouco há a relatar a não ser sol e calor.
O dia de hoje foi bastante quente,  vento de leste fraco a moderado e sol intenso a aquecer o ambiente. A máxima seguramente rondará os 30°C.

Pela noite o tempo arrefeceu bastante, estão neste momento 15,0°C, o dia de amanhã ao que tudo indica será mais fresco.


----------



## qwerl (30 Set 2016 às 11:47)

Boas
Minima de 11,7°C

Por agora o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado, com algumas nuvens altas. Dia mais fresco que os anteriores, neste momento ainda estão 18,9°C, com 78% de HR


----------



## jonas (30 Set 2016 às 15:41)

Boas,
Tempo abafado!ceu nublado por nuvens altas.
Vento de oeste


----------



## jonas (30 Set 2016 às 17:25)

Ceu pouco nublado e a abrir
Vento de oeste


----------



## Snifa (30 Set 2016 às 21:10)

Boa noite,

Por aqui mínima de *14.4 ºc* e máxima de *21.0 ºc*

Neste momento 15.5 ºc.

Céu nublado com um cheiro a chuva e humidade no ar.

Segundo o radar  há precipitação moderada a caminho do Litoral Norte:


----------



## Snifa (30 Set 2016 às 21:31)

Já apresenta ecos amarelos bem definidos, se não se dissipar será uma bela descarga para terminar o mês  e ano hidrológico

Corre um vento fresco e húmido, como já referi " cheira a chuva"


----------



## guimeixen (30 Set 2016 às 21:48)

Boa noite,

Já pinga por aqui.


----------



## karkov (30 Set 2016 às 22:26)

Por Guimarães começa a pingar 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (30 Set 2016 às 23:08)

Chuvada pelo Porto  neste  momento


----------



## João Pedro (30 Set 2016 às 23:10)

Chove bem! Não estava à espera disto hoje!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Set 2016 às 23:12)

esta a chover 

nao havia previsão de tal coisa!

http://xcweather.net/forecast/valongo


----------



## Snifa (30 Set 2016 às 23:17)

Chuva grossa e intensa, até faz "fumo"


----------



## karkov (22 Out 2016 às 09:00)

jpmartins disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Acordei por volta das 5da manhã com um grande estrondo  Foi uma bela célula. Venha mais
> 
> Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk



Amigo, estamos a chegar ao final de outubro já 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------

